# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [Adoption Lapine] Hizia, Association Marguerite & Cie

## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Hizia
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 1 an 4 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 67 - Bas-Rhin
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Hizia peut être réservée ou parrainée en écrivant à adoption@margueritecie.org

*Localisation :* 67 ( covoiturage organisé par l'association pour adoption)

*Date de naissance* : 06/09/2021

*Sexe* : Femelle
*Vaccination* : Vaccinée

*Stérilisation* : oui

*Race :* Néo-zélandaise

*Couleur* : Blanche

*Poids :* 3,6 kg

*Santé générale* : RAS

*Situation dabandon* : Sortie de laboratoire par l'association White Rabbit.

*Description par la famille daccueil :*
"Hizia s'est très vite adaptée à son nouvel environnement lors de son arrivée chez moi. Malgré son passé, c'est une lapine qui sait apprécier les caresses et s'étaler à vos côtés durant la "séance" de papouilles ou donner un petit coup de tête si ce n'est pas assez rapide à son goût.
Elle n'aime pas trop être manipulée mais est une grande curieuse de son environnement et se donne à cur joie pour sauter ! Elle adore grignoter et ronger ce qui l'entoure (en passant par les rouleaux de papiers toilettes jusqu'aux plinthes..) mais Hizia sait faire la difficile quand il s'agit de manger des légumes, mais je persévère, ça viendra lentement mais sûrement ! Pour le moment le seul foin qu'elle accepte est le foin de Crau. Son pêché mignon reste tout de même la portion de granulés en fin de journée.
Autrement Hizia est propre, même si quelques crottes peuvent être semées accidentellement par ci par là. Sinon les flops et les binkies elle connaît, c'est un plaisir de l'observer prendre goût à cette nouvelle vie en liberté."

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Hizia est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Des petites nouvelles d'Hizia avec sa buchette de foin de Crau compressé :

Et sinon elle a aussi pu profiter du grand air, un peu timide (en même temps pour une première c'est normal, mais à bien apprécié le gazon )



Un petit creux ? ☺️



Moment jeu avec des petits morceaux de pommes séchés cachés dans la balle !

----------


## GADYNETTE

TROP CHOU

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Et vous, vous prendrez bien un petit replay aussi ? 


Je craque devant cette petite pattoune posée sur ma jambe 


Quoi de mieux que de prendre un peu de hauteur en prenant l'air

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Hizia est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou encore

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Hizia est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

C'est mieux de prendre de la hauteur pour scruter son domaine

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Rends moi mon granulé !

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Hizia est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Hizia est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Allez les lapi'potes, tout le monde écarte les pattounes, c'est l'heure de faire de la gym !

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Malgré des explications réalisées en vain auprès d'Hizia, elle continue de se coucher a côté de son dodo de Noël  ! A priori, même pour 2023 ça ne sera pas une résolution pour elle

----------

